# Gay couple looking for advices



## P&amp;S (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi,
we are a gay couple and have been 8 years together. We are now in a point in our relationship where we would like to have some children. I have been looking through surrogacy websites in the UK (including COTS) but the only clinics I can find are either in the US or Ukraine and India. Is there anyone who could help and advise how and where we can proceed with UK surrogacy?  
thanks a lot for your help
P & S


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi P & S,
I don't know a great deal about surrogacy, but I've very much received the impression that it's extremely difficult for a gay male couple to find a surrogate in the UK. There aren't nearly enough surrogates in the UK for all the people who are looking for one, and, on the whole, most surrogates would probably pick a heterosexual couple to work with rather than a gay couple  
I know that there was a couple on here a while back who were using a clinic in Thailand (last anyone had heard, they had had a couple of cycles, both of which had ended in early miscarriage). They were based in Hong Kong though, so Thailand was fairly easy logistically for them. Here is the thread that they started: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228493.0 Actually, I've just looked up their blog http://alltonneethree.blogspot.com/ and it seems that they are now planning/having treatment in India.

Have you heard about the Alternative Families show on Saturday 23rd October? There are 3 seminars on surrogacy issues - there could be lots of very useful info for you http://www.alternativefamiliesshow.com/seminars.html

Good luck x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

There is a surrogacy topic FF: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0

No advice sorry, keep in touch & let us know how you get on! x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If you go onto the surrogacy thread, Craig is a gay man going through surrogacy and there is a rainbow surrogacy organisation

L x


----------



## P&amp;S (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot all for your replies. It also explains why I have been struggling in finding a surrogacy association.. it's ashame, I found the clinic next to me who is ready to do it if I got the surrogate. Oh well... Life isn't it?
I'm considering going east....meaning Ukraine. I saw a TV program about an agency/clinic running surrogacy for straight and Gay people. I have contacted them and they are fine with moving forward... so may be that's our best option. I need to investigate the legal side of it though....
Shame the UK is not more open to it when the US are... 
  
Thanks for your help 
P&S


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

P&S why not consult with Natalie the FF lawyer about the legal side of things as it complicated going abroad.
L x


----------



## P&amp;S (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. I will call her this week and see what she advises. Wish me luck !


----------

